# Waaaaah! I wish I could get a horse...like NOW!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I was talking to one of Mom's co-workers about horses. I want a horse that is calm and mild and not firery. She said a draft cross would be good. Look at what I found yesterday... http://www.online-equine.com/html/category/200-1.html

Four draft cross mares bred to an Imported GYPSY stallion!!!!! For a really cheap price for being bred to a Gyspy stallion! :drool: A couple problems....don't have room for one, don't have money for one right now, they're in MO and we already went out there last year for goats, and finally and most important...Dad doesn't like horses!  (

Oh and I just looked...they are selling the Gypsy stallion, too. Starting bid is $13,000 and you can buy him now for $15,000!! So, the prices for those mares bred to him are AWESOME!  But I can't get them.... :blue:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the right one will come your way.

thought I hate looking and seeing deals that are totaly awesome but I can' make it happen.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel your pain...well...not "totally in the same way" but I have been drooling over this filly (third; last, one on page) since I found her one night doing a 'random' horsey search...you know...cause every horse person does the 'dream horse' search every now and then...

http://www.blackshireequestrian.com/Iri ... rsale.html

I love my Prider, but I know he will probably not excell in dressage to the level I would like to in the future; I know he will always be with me, and will continue being a great trail, western, and probably lower level dressage, and maybe hunter jumper, but eventually I will need a 'higher level' horse...


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Now I love horses- you couldn't have them for 45 years without loving them but I thought I would offer some reasons why they are a big pain-in-the-rear at times. 
1) the actual horse is just the start- then you need all the tack, grooming tools, etc etc- I actually spent $750 on my first horse (lots of years ago) and immediately spent $1000 on a saddle, pad, bridle, blanket, leg wraps, brushes, coat conditioner, shoes- then I then found out the saddle slipped and I needed a breast plate- and I "needed" a cooler, and the "right" clothes. Now you don't have to do this but then you don't have to have a horse either.
2) My first horse needed $120 shoeings at a time when the average shoes cost $35- my horse was "special."
He luckily was very healthy otherwise. 
3) I fell off him at the rate of once a ride as he was a lot of horse for a beginner (yes, I had riding lessons but not the same as owning a show horse.) There was a serious learning cuve that sometime took place at 30 miles per hour. Luckily for me he was very kind and always came back for me- even though I had to pull myself upright by climbing up his leg.
4) There are no people as opinonated as horse people- and they were always very free with their advice (anyone else would call it criticism.) Unfortunately no two people could agree on anything but that I wasn't doing it right. So I paid for lessons for years- and of course it had to be the "right" teacher- meaning he charge more than everyone else and barely spoke English. He also told me how wrong I was.

Now about 20 years age I reached the age of enlightenment- I realized that I really just liked poking around on a pleasant natured soul (acquired by accident as he certianly was not good looking which was a requirement previously.) However I would spend thousands every year as he was not healthy- not sick enough to die just needed two visits a month from the vet. But at least I enjoyed my otherwise stress free rides.

And I put up with all this for the sake of a hug on a warm fuzzy neck and a relaxing trip through the woods...................Boy those were good times.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha...maybe in 20-30 years I will enjoy a nicely trained horse, and not 'have' to train my own all the time...I just love training horses, especially my own...it's so much fun watching them progress, and I also love learning right along with them...


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh Jacque I feel your pain! I NEED a horse! But I've never had one. I've taken lessons since I was 5, but never found a barn that I really liked. Well, there was one, with a great instructor that I rode at for years, but they moved to a much smaller place far away a few years back  . So anyway, I am currently between stables and havn't ridden in a few months- torture! I am completely determined to have my own horse someday to love on and ride around and just enjoy. I don't want a fancy show horse... I'd like a nice sensible, gentle soul that I could take on trail rides and maybe canter and gallop a bit on, but no too high spirited. Mostly I want a horse that is mine! One who nickers when they see you coming... I just love the kind of bond you can share with a horse... They are so intuitive and truely are your friend, when treated right. So yeah, my dream horse is a slightly older, gentle, mare or gelding who I can trail ride and enjoy... not too slow though. I like going quick, I just like to be able to stop :wink: Well.... that kind of turned into a rant, sorry.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Emily did you read my mind?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with you Emily! That is the kind of horse I want. One that will just plod(SP?) along, but actually move when I want it to!


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I wanted to add to what 
Enjy the ride said. Horses eat three times the amount of hay. This year it cost me 500.00 just to feed one horse hay. Also you live in OH so winters are pretty cold and you probably won't get to ride much unless you have an indoor arena. So for maybe three months out of the year you ride very little do to extreme cold temps and snow.
Also you will have to clean out the horse stall. Cleaning up after a horse is alot harder than cleaning up after goats. I would wait till spring before getting a horse. I know you think you need a horse but God will let you have when in his timing. Sadly his timing usually isn't fast enough for us humans. Be patient and be thankfully for what you already have.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I know Anna that is why I haven't even given it more then a blink of my time. Sure wish I could though! but I can have 7 goats instead of 1 horse................I'll take the goats thank you very much


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I know horses cost a lot of money. I won't be getting a horse any time soon. Dad doesn't like them and he will want me to get a truck before a horse. So a horse is more than likely out of the picture until I move out on my own. I just want one to enjoy, though. Over the past couple of weeks there have been days when it has been absolutely gorgeous and I would love to be out on a horse enjoying the day instead of sitting at the computer....although that is fun, too. However, I've got way more important things I could be doing.

I own/claim 6 of our 15 goats out here. I actually own 4, but I also claim Gem and Cass as mine!  And if I were given the choice of my goaties...even the ones that aren't mine or a horse....you can bet that I wouldn't even bat an eye that I'd keep my goats!! :wink:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I love now when the goats stand upright on the gate to get scratched and I can look the right in her eyes- i love that little goatie smile that they get when the scratch is just in the right spot.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> I just want one to enjoy, though. Over the past couple of weeks there have been days when it has been absolutely gorgeous and I would love to be out on a horse enjoying the day instead of sitting at the computer....although that is fun, too. However, I've got way more important things I could be doing.


I agree! I don't really consider getting a horse at this point in time (Though I know I say "I wish I had a horse" more than my parents want to hear lol :wink: ) But someday I'll have a nice gentle horse who I can trail ride on crisp autumn days, cantering quietly through woods with fiery fall foliage and light breezes. Those are the days that it would be so nice to just hop on your horse and go off; beautiful sunny weekend afternoons. Maybe with a dog and even some goats... now that would be fun! If ever I have trails that I can go on without worrying about other people's dogs, then I'll bring my goats along with me. They love to hike and follow along perfectly. I think they would have fun. It would be combining the best of both worlds


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup horses are definately expensive. 

I have 3 of them. Lol


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 3 we might buy one more for my boyfriend. Yeah horses are definetly sweeties. We rescued a horse when she was two, she's 8 now and is the friendliest girl ever. I even taught her to scratch my back and give me kisses when I ask for them


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah horses are great. It would hard to choose between them and goats. We are actually selling our Haflinger gelding, as he is a trail horse at heart, and I do Equitation and H/J. It looks like he is going to go to Colorado  I'm actually thinking about selling my mare, she is just not show quality, which is what I truthfully want. Oh gee, I'm sorry I rambled


----------

